
Why Facebook Buying Oculus Is Positive - ps4fanboy
http://gamasutra.com/blogs/AlistairDoulin/20140326/213923/Why_Facebook_Buying_Oculus_Is_Positive.php
======
lifeisstillgood
> Ironically, many of the people venting their frustrations are using Facebook
> to do so

And I think we are done here. That is not irony, that is complaining about the
Roman Empire whilst watching a chariot race. Bread and Circuses.

~~~
ps4fanboy
I think the author means people like Notch saying such negative things but
they are quite happy to use things like say
[https://www.facebook.com/minecraft](https://www.facebook.com/minecraft)

~~~
lifeisstillgood
Yes, I meant that sitting in the stands, watching Ben Hur, eating the
Emperor's bread and then turning round and saying "I don't trust those
Octavian's, greedy bunch the lot of them" is rather missing the point.

You can kill the Emperor and take the throne, you can invade Italy and sack
Rome, you can grow crops outside her borders, but you cannot change Rome.

